# Ruben Patterson wants Boston?



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Patterson said he would prefer to sign with Boston or Miami, and added he's not concerned about Hardaway signing with the Heat and Miller considering the Celtics. 

"It's going to be interesting," Patterson said. "Reggie is what, 41, 42? He's going to be just shooting threes, and he isn't going to be a 30- to 40-minute per night guy. 

"You look at those squads (Boston and Miami) -- where's the stopper? The energy guy? The defensive guy? That's me. I'm the only guy they're missing." 

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1187749521227960.xml&coll=7&thispage=2

He's looking for a 1 or 2 year deal. Interesting. Patterson fits the need of a veteran swingman. Thoughts?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

As long as he promises to stay away from babysitters he's all right by me.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ruben Patterson is one of the best free agents left and he fits the team perfectly.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

He is a lock down guy, he isn't going to really need to score. It's to bad Boston can't get a PG to pass the ball around to all those scorers. Patterson would fit in good with the core group in Boston, I think his past is in his past and he is an excellent defender.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Patterson would be a great sign for the Celtics. As Howie said, he's a great defender and the perfect role player for a team like Boston.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

This would be a big pick-up for the Celtics. All this team needs now is role players and Patterson fits perfectly.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Obviously without the off-court issues this is a no brainer signing.

even that being said i think he's worth the risk, allows the team to change the line up on the wings depending on who the opposition is.
he has always performed well against big time players and would definately be a good guy to have come playoff time.
2 year cheap deal would be great IMO


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

As long as he realizes that he is behind Pierce, Ray and Tony Allen (if he proves he's healthy) than I think it's a great signing. But he has a history of demanding minutes and who knows if he'd be willing to accept a small role.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I think this would be a VERY good move for the celtics. Patterson is still a solid rebounder for his position and excellent defender. And a fairly efficient scorer to boot.

I'd go as far as to say he'd easily be the 5th best player on the team if he were to sign.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Patterson would be a tremendous addition to either team.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

A guy that fits...lets get him!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He's a wonderful guy for anyone looking for a scrappy defender off the bench. I bet Boston is where he ends up.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

RP would be a nice addition to this team.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

He's also insane.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

If boston manages to add reggie and Patterson all of a sudden we are pretty stacked on the wings.

Allen/Miller/House
Pierce/Allen/Patterson

find a back up point guard and that 'weak' bench doesnt look so bad


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> He's also insane.


ha true! But sanity may be over-rated in sports. The Worm helped Jordan, for example.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

True. At least Patterson is a more functional psychopath than Artest/Vernon Maxwell/et al.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah pattersons issues dont seem like they are a risk at this point, not to keep him off the court at least
and in the locker room there is KG, Pierce, Ray and maybe Reggie to guide the young guys so i dont think any negatives could really come from signing him cheap


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Nope. He would definitely keep his cool for the gold


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ruben would be a great signing.. but we would still need some other players, preferably a vet. PG and a vet. center. If we got all of what I just listed, and then add Reggie Miller, then you have one **** of a team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Good thing about ruben on offense is he takes it inside and backs his man down, that would work well with KG and Ray on the floor.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah, like everyone said, Patterson's practically a perfect fit for this team. He can bring defense, energy, rebounding, and some scoring off the bench. Forget waiting on Reggie, Boston needs to get on him quick status. C'mon Ainge!


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

This would be a great match; Ruben can take a punch to the eye, and Tony Allen likes to punch people in the eye!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

im baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack...hahaha miss me guys?? anyway i have alot of catching up to do...with regards to patterson i always thought his mouth was bigger than his game, MUCH bigger...but he still can play ball and i would like to see him on this team as long as he shuts up...add him and reggie and we are lookin pretty darn good


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Welcome back AW! How was the homeland?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

unbelieveable causeway...there is nothing like swimming in the mediterranean and lying on clean beaches...the water is so blue that its almost purple...amazing food...nice people...to anyone that wants to take an overseas trip make sure you go to greece, especially crete...the most beautiful place ive ever been to without question


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I've actually been there AW - and I agree. It's amazing.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And Ruben Patterson would add more fire to the Lakers-Celtics rivalry (since he is the "Kobestopper")


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

He is the guy you guys should get. He's a very good role player. He will make the team deep.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

We have a two year window, possibly 3, so a two year deal with Patterson isn't crazy. I'd love him to provide defense for us. Bill Walton was on ESPNews last night and said he'd want Danny and Doc to tell KG to focus all his energy on defense this year, with Pierce, Ray and Tony Allen, and Miller scoring, and let points come as an afterthought. Having Patterson and Rondo and KG defending and the rest scoring, you have a very balanced team.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Walton's out of his mind. Patterson would still be a good pickup. Maybe he'd sign for the vet min if the Celtics promised to find a hawt nanny?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Seems that Boston wants the "Kobestopper" also:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47764/20070824/celtics_interested_in_patterson/


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

I always liked Ruben Patterson he's a good defender and would help the Celtics a lot in the backourt. He's a small forward too. /Ironic


----------

